# Industriemaschinen - RCD Pflicht?



## Wignatz (7 März 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wir bauen Industriemaschinen mit 3~400V 50/60Hz und liefern die im Moment immer mit Anschlusskabel und einem 32A Stecker aus.
Wenn ein Kunde ein FI wünscht, dann liegt das ja normalerweise in dessen Verantwortungsbereich und hat mit uns nichts zu tun.

Gibt es eine Norm bzw. einen Auszug aus der Norm, der Vorschreibt, dass in Industriehallen ein FI vorgeschrieben ist?

Da wir Frequenzumrichter / Servoumrichter in den Anlagen einsetzen sollte es ein FI mit Auslösecharakteristik B sein, lieg ich da richtig?
Absicherung dann nur als Brandschutz (300mA)?

Wenn der Kunde den Anschlussstecker abmacht und das Kabel fest anschließt (keine ortsveränderliche Maschine) benötigt man keinen FI, richtig?


Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2013)

In meinen Bereich (Holz) ist es so das die Feuerversicherungen das Vorschreiben, wegen der 
Brandgefahr. Aber da mache ich mir garkeinen Kopf drüber, das ist das Problem des Kunden,
deshalb gebe ich nicht mal eine empfelung ab, das kann nur der zuständige Elektroinstallateur
vor Ort.


----------



## Tommi (7 März 2013)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Norm bzw. einen Auszug aus der Norm, der Vorschreibt, dass in Industriehallen ein FI vorgeschrieben ist?



Hallo,

nein, RCD ist vorgeschrieben für Steckdosen mit einem Bemessungsstrom von max. 20 A
zur allgemeinen Verwendung (VDE 0100-410, 411.3.3).
Von Maschinen ist da nicht die Rede, also Kundensache.
Ansonsten auch wie RN schreibt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

